# Word for today Monday, November 31, 2011



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Psalm 55.22-23

Cast your cares on the Lordand he will sustain you;
he will never let the righteous fall. 
But you, O God, will bring down the wicked
into the pit of corruption;
bloodthirsty and deceitful men
will not live out half their days.
But as for me, I trust in you.


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

*Sorry*

Wrong date I will get it right.


----------

